# Grizzly G0509G Lathe 16x40



## Papa Charlie

This came up for sale on Accurate Shooter forum. It is located in  Bradenton, Fl. Here is what he says.

" Selling my lathe as have closed our business. Grizzly G0509G. Wont bore you with all the specs as you can look them up. Does have an Aloris tool post and many tool holders (Aloris) and cutting tools. I have an assortment of of reamers (from 223 to 50 BMG I am happy to include if interested). I have a forklift available to load onto your truck / trailer if that helps. Will not ship, too many headaches. $3000"



			You are being redirected...


----------



## C-Bag

Seems like a pretty good deal. They are almost $10k new.


----------



## Papa Charlie

He has a lot of tooling to go with it which is a real plus. I think he was doing gunsmithing/chambering with it.

From what I have heard over on Accurate Shooter, the owner of Grizzly Tools has one. If the guy can pick anything he wants and this is what he picks, that says something.


----------



## Reddinr

Hey, that's my lathe!  One just like it anyway.  If I didn't already have one I would be having a serious look at this one, close by too* !  If it is in good working order then it is a good deal.  It is a three phase lathe.  Big bore.  I have had few complaints about mine.  It is a heavy beast.

* oops.  Thought it was in Everett but that's Papa Charlie, not the lathe...


----------



## C-Bag

I guess he should own it because by the write up it was specifically made. Sure sounds like it has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Papa Charlie

If it were not on the other side of the country, I would be talking to him.


----------

